# New Delta Technology in Kit. Faucet



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

I installed one of these "touch sensor" faucets on a kitchen remodel recently. Installation went well, and worked as advertised.

Has anyone else had an experience with this faucet?

http://www.deltafaucet.com/newproducts/980T-DST.html?room=&filter


You position the lever handle where you want it, temperature wise, and touch the faucet spout or handle very lightly to turn off and on as needed.

Creepy. I can envision all kinds of mechanical problems with this. It takes 4 "C" batteries in a power pack attached to the cabinet wall. Won't work at all if batteries die. Grounding wires needed, customer needs to be careful what they sling up under the cabinet, ie. large bottles of cleaners/soaps, could knock loose the wires.

Any feedback?

Total


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm with you on the envisioning of problems. To me its just a gimmick. For one thing, its a kitchen faucet. How many people use their kitchen faucets at "a set temperature". If that was so important, I'd say just install a mixing valve under the sink and run its outlet to both sides of a regular faucet.

And besides, just how lazy does one have to be to prefer just touching the spout vs positioning a lever or knob?

Now, the sensor ones you see in alot of commercial establishments make sense but for completely different reasons.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

TotalPlumber said:


> I installed one of these "touch sensor" faucets on a kitchen remodel recently. Installation went well, and worked as advertised.
> 
> Has anyone else had an experience with this faucet?
> 
> ...


I installed 1 about 2 1/2 years ago. No problems that I know of (knock on wood). Just 2 people in house (school teachers and the house is perfect), no kids to tear stuff up.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice concept, but don't look for me to sell it.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely what I would consider a higher end option....


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Installed one last week. Delta Model 980T-SSSD-DST.

POS!

The installation went well but this thing has too many loose wires that are not protected or contained. The solenoid hangs freely from under the faucet waiting for the pullout hose too hook onto it.

Had to have the manufacturer rep come out after installation because the faucet was working intermittantly. He said the installation was as the instructions say it's supposed to be except the battery pack is supposed to be resting on the bottom of the cabinet and not attached, with the supplied velcro, to the back of the cabinet. This battery location is not in the instructions. Moving the battery pack to the shelf did solve the problem though.

I like to keep wires, solenoids and such, out of the way and not laying on the cabinet shelf. It only takes a slight bump and the faucet acts up.

Waste of money for a home owner. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> Installed one last week. Delta Model 980T-SSSD-DST.
> 
> POS!
> 
> ...


Sorry but the battery pack location is suggested in the installation instructions. Did you read them completely before you installed the faucet? Sounds like you wasted the reps time....I bet he was pissed off:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never installed one yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I installed one last fall. It had a happy enough ending because originally the ho didn't realize she was ordering a touch faucet. 

Installed it and it worked except for the touch on the spout didn't work. You could touch operate the lever and it would work just fine but not on the spout. Called Delta, waited for a "tech", who promptly began reading their script and ultimately concluded that they would send a new solenoid. This was shortly before the holidays so the ho did not notify us that the parts had arrived until the first of the year. They reported that, in the interim, the faucet would spontaneously operate at times. Great, what if your not at home and there is a plate covering the drains? Anyway, I returned, swapped out the solenoid and it still did the same thing. She says, "you know what, I don't even care about the touch feature anyway. Can you disable it and make it work like a regular faucet?", "Yes ma'am I can!" Problem solved. 

It's a piece of crap and I would not install it again without a signed hold harmless in the event the thing turns on in the middle of the night and floods their house.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I have never installed one, but the idea is solid. After butchering a chix it would be nice feature.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i installed one a few months ago.........................JUNK!.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I put one in a few weeks ago. I need to build the video so I can install more.


My only complaint was the design where someone could easily break the bottom connection where the pull out spray tugs on that connection. They should of made that hose a foot longer.


My customer loves it. 


The check valves I can see clogging/failing over time fairly easy. Then a cross connection exist if someone leaves the faucet handle on and shuts off through touch.


I got paid $300+ to install it so I'm not going to say I won't do it again....I will. :thumbup:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have not had any encounters with any yet

I think they would be great for people that have house cats that like to hang around the kitchen sink.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I installed one last fall. It had a happy enough ending because originally the ho didn't realize she was ordering a touch faucet.
> 
> Installed it and it worked except for the touch on the spout didn't work. You could touch operate the lever and it would work just fine but not on the spout. Called Delta, waited for a "tech", who promptly began reading their script and ultimately concluded that they would send a new solenoid. This was shortly before the holidays so the ho did not notify us that the parts had arrived until the first of the year. They reported that, in the interim, the faucet would spontaneously operate at times. Great, what if your not at home and there is a plate covering the drains? Anyway, I returned, swapped out the solenoid and it still did the same thing. She says, "you know what, I don't even care about the touch feature anyway. Can you disable it and make it work like a regular faucet?", "Yes ma'am I can!" Problem solved.
> 
> It's a piece of crap and I would not install it again without a signed hold harmless in the event the thing turns on in the middle of the night and floods their house.


Smells, 
This is exactly the problems I encountered and I thought the solenoid was bad too. 

The rep just removed the battery pack from the wall and placed it flat on the cabinet shelf and the damn thing works like it's supposed to.

Still a POS faucet. HAHAHA


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> Smells,
> This is exactly the problems I encountered and I thought the solenoid was bad too.
> 
> The rep just removed the battery pack from the wall and placed it flat on the cabinet shelf and the damn thing works like it's supposed to.
> ...


The instructions say thats the preferred location......did ya read all the instructions or just shoot from the hip and it didn't work out for ya?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Smells,
> This is exactly the problems I encountered and I thought the solenoid was bad too.
> 
> The rep just removed the battery pack from the wall and placed it flat on the cabinet shelf and the damn thing works like it's supposed to.
> ...


My battery pack was on the floor of the cabinet to begin with.

I just think there is too much risk with something like that. I have read other reports of the things turning on spontaneously. If you're not home and the thing starts running and you've left a sink full of dishes, you are going to come home to a flood.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The instructions say thats the preferred location......did ya read all the instructions or just shoot from the hip and it didn't work out for ya?


 
From the Delta instalation instructions...Page 5

*B. *Connect wire (6), coming from the valve, to wire (7) of the solenoid assembly. Peel the plastic backing from one side of the Velcro strips (8) and stick to the back of the battery box (9). Peel the remaining plastic backing from the Velcro strips on the back of the battery box (9) and *secure it to the wall* at a convenient location as close to the floor as possible. (Flat on the floor for best performance.) 
 
It does not say, dont secure it to the wall. It clearly gives you an option.

The point is, this faucet design is a POS.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> From the Delta instalation instructions...Page 5
> 
> *B. *Connect wire (6), coming from the valve, to wire (7) of the solenoid assembly. Peel the plastic backing from one side of the Velcro strips (8) and stick to the back of the battery box (9). Peel the remaining plastic backing from the Velcro strips on the back of the battery box (9) and *secure it to the wall* at a convenient location as close to the floor as possible. (Flat on the floor for best performance.)
> 
> ...


(FLAT ON THE FLOOR FOR BEST PERFORMANCE)

My point is you should have tried everything before you called a rep to the job and you didn't by your own admission and the repair was laying it flat on the cabinet bottom also by your own admission. Thank you.


----------

